# Sister with otitis



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

In my SAR group there are 3 sisters from the same litter who are now 1,5 years old. In the past month the three of them have had otitis, which is intriguing me.

The three of them live in different houses, with different owners and different lifestyles. the three of them eat the same food.

I know there is a relationship between allergies and otitis, but I don't knoe the details, so I'll ask more question to see if maybe that is the link between them. Other than that, there is any genetic factor that my link them to have a predisposition to it?

I posted this in the health forum, but didn't get much attention and I'mk specially interested in the genetic link that may lead to them to have the same problem.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are three types of Otitis. Which type do these dogs have? Outer, middle or inner ear infection? I know that ear infections can be due to allergies which tend to be inherited or at least the tendency towards allergies. Outer ear infections can also be due to too much moisture from something like swimming.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The first ear infection my boy got was from swimming at the lake. I now know how to properly clean his ears out. This to me would not be genetic but a result of the environment?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, probably or just a sensitivity. I had a dog that got ear infections from swimming and many others since that loved the water and never had an issue. Just like in people. I have a friend who has been plagued by ear and sinus infections her whole life. I have never had either. 

If the infections, though, are caused by something in the environment like a food allergy, than that would indicate a genetic propensity.


----------

